# A Couple of Sketchup questions?



## HeliGav (11 May 2014)

with the free version when you've created your design can u print it 3d, 2d and does it create a parts list. what are the main limitations of the free version compared to buying it (apart from a few hundred quid!). 

Could anyone put screen shots or examples of there work on from the free version, would be real appreciated. Going try get my head around planning projects, as i usually just walk in pick up a few bits of wood and use my imagination ( freestyle woodworker!)


----------



## Brentingby (11 May 2014)

HeliGav":280ii379 said:


> with the free version when you've created your design can u print it 3d, 2d and does it create a parts list.



By printing it 3d and 2d are you asking strictly about making images? If so, yes. You could also send the file to a 3D printer to make a real 3d object.

It doesn't automatically create a cut list but there is a plugin that can make cut lists. You have to make your design correctly, though. 



HeliGav":280ii379 said:


> what are the main limitations of the free version compared to buying it (apart from a few hundred quid!).



There's no limitations of the free version compared to the pro version as far as drawing. Well, you do get a few extra drawing tools with the pro version but the big difference is in import and export options and the addition of LayOut which is a program designed for making documentation and presentations from your sketchup design. Oh, and there are some usage limitations with the free version. It is free for personal use but if you are using it for commercial work, you need to use the pro version. 



HeliGav":280ii379 said:


> Could anyone put screen shots or examples of there work on from the free version, would be real appreciated. Going try get my head around planning projects, as i usually just walk in pick up a few bits of wood and use my imagination ( freestyle woodworker!)



You should look at the Design. Click. Build. blog on the Fine Woodworking site. One of the guys who writes there has more shots here.


----------



## wcndave (11 May 2014)

The easiest way I know is to set camera to top, front etc, set view to parallel projection and then print.

I'm not aware it does elevations etc for you automatically.

I don't know any woodworker that bought it so you should be ok.

I have done complex projects from a complete house to kitchen with all the parts, so free version is fine.

I tried the cut list plugin which is good but has limitations.

I am doing the whole house with expensive veneered and laminated boards and I use cut list fx which auto lays out.

It's brilliant as you can put in what you have and it tells you what to buy. You can put in prices and it tells you the total bill of materials.

But mostly I love that the auto layout is so good. You can specify a rough cut margin, and whether you prefer to rip or cross cut boards first and offset waste versus complexity of cuts in each material type.

So sketch up for design and dimensions. Cutlist for cut list and layout. (I reckon I saved two sheet boards and for hours when I let it auto work out 23 sheets of layout)

In sketch up make sure each piece of wood is a group, otherwise you end up making a single solid object into an impossible shape and can't move parts around.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brentingby (11 May 2014)

Use components instead of groups to save yourself a whole lot of work. I learned that from the blog I linked to.

If the model is structured properly the cut list plugin works perfectly.


----------



## wcndave (11 May 2014)

Ok, components are ok for pieces that are exactly the same so when you modify say one leg all four change in the same way. However when it's not a component make it a group.

The cutlist can work if you bear it in mind whilst drawing. I was merely pointing out that for optimal layout there are better tools, however you do have to pay...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## wcndave (11 May 2014)

So if you had a hundred pounds for software I would say keep free sketch up and pay for cut list. Or buy yourself a nice new plant

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerS (12 May 2014)

wcndave":lcrw3ym8 said:


> ..... However when it's not a component make it a group.
> 
> .....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk



No. No. No. A hundred times no. Stick to components.


----------



## wcndave (12 May 2014)

Why on earth would you do that?

I have a piece of 2x4 that is 18" long.

I want another piece 24" long, so I click control and move the piece which creates a copy.

If it is a component, when I know resize the new piece it resizes the old piece as well.

If I am creating a table leg, and I want 4 the same, and any modification to be reflected across all, I would use a component.

You can't just say "no no no" ;-)


----------



## wcndave (12 May 2014)

BTW: you asked for an example file, here is one in a zip file which contains lots of items within one sketchup drawing. I did many of them before I knew how to use components / groups properly, however it will give you a good idea for what can be done.

http://www.mywoodworkmatters.com/wp-con ... den-v3.zip


----------



## Brentingby (12 May 2014)

There are many reasons to use components instead of groups but you can do what you wish. It sounds like you aren't open to changing your process which is just fine.

I wonder why you've left all the exposed reverse faces in your model. Not especially clean. If you purge out the unused stuff you could reduce the file size by about 20%.


----------



## wcndave (12 May 2014)

Well, as I said, the model is not perfect. I did this for my own benefit, and would rather spend more time working in the house than drawing it ;-)

However not quite sure what you mean by exposed reverse faces.

I am more than happy to change my process, however I gave a very specific good reason for using a group, and the counter argument seems to be "no no no" which is not really cutting debate... If you could explain some of the many reasons, then I could learn something and improve how I design in sketchup.

My main reason for posting the file was that no one else had!


----------



## rileytoolworks (10 Jun 2014)

If you make a component, and subsequently copy it, but want to alter the copy without altering the source, you can simply right click and select 'make unique'.
I use components AND groups.
Let's say, for example, I'm modelling a door. I'll draw all the components (stiles, rails, panels, mouldings), making each one a component (the stiles are copies, mirrored along the x axis, with the lock side 'made unique' so I can alter it).
Then I'll select all the components of the door and make them a group.

Adam.


----------



## wcndave (11 Jun 2014)

Yes.that seems to make sense.

I think the important thing for a beginner is to make the groups to avoid simply reshaping other parts which are not separable.

Components then take you to next step where you can modify multiple items at once.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brentingby (11 Jun 2014)

Seems to me it makes more sense to learn good and efficient techniques from the beginning rather than learn one way and change it later. Each to their own, I guess.


----------



## wcndave (11 Jun 2014)

I don't understand why it's "bad" to make groups. No one has come up with any reason.

Components can be useful for repeated parts, however you have to learn to orient them, and I think with no assumption of the users level of computer literacy, learning simple things first and getting more complex later on with an iterative learning style.

But what do I know, I only design software for a living


----------

